# Homeless Man Dies Defending Dog



## MA-Caver (Jun 1, 2007)

> *Homeless Man Dies Defending Dog* http://www.knbc.com/news/13242136/detail.html
> SAN JOSE, Calif. -- A homeless man died Monday after a scuffle on San Jose's busy West Santa Clara Street just before lunchtime, according to San Jose police.
> The man, Cornelius Van Der Vies, was a well-known figure in downtown San Jose because of his friendly nature and his constant companion Boo Boo.
> 
> ...


This is a sad fact that goes on in life somewhere in the world. Maybe not daily... not like this anyway ... but it shows that even the poorest of the poor still get up and defend whats theirs and their loved ones. Made me wonder who mourns him. Who would even remember him? Who's taking care of the dog now? 

Sad and deserves a moment of silence.

.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 1, 2007)

Perhaps a mention in the Hall of Remeberance would be more fitting.

:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah I wasn't sure where the appropriate place to put this... MODS??


----------



## Kacey (Jun 1, 2007)

I think Horror Stories is quite appropriate - remember that, while people post other remembrances in the Hall, it is primarily intended for "A place to post memories of, and tributes to departed practitioners of the arts, and other fallen warriors", and there is nothing in this story to indicate that the deceased gentleman fits that category - and the story definitely raised a sense of horror in my mind.


----------



## tellner (Jun 1, 2007)

He died defending one whom he loved and who loved him unreservedly in return. What better end can a man have?

We all die. Some of us are blessed with an end which gives us a chance to show valor.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 1, 2007)

Amen.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 2, 2007)

:asian:

Truly honorable action.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 2, 2007)

tellner said:


> He died defending one whom he loved and who loved him unreservedly in return. What better end can a man have?
> 
> We all die. Some of us are blessed with an end which gives us a chance to show valor.


 
I second *Stone Dragone*'s "Amen" to that.


----------



## tellner (Jun 3, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> but it shows that even the poorest of the poor still get up and defend whats theirs and their loved ones.



What else does a poor person have besides his or her loved ones? What does any of us have, really? With the very poor there are just fewer distractions.

Think about it. If he'd been on the streets for a long time that dog probably treated him better and more honestly than any of the people he was likely to deal with.


----------



## Ella (Jun 3, 2007)

One has to wonder, though...

If all those people cared for him so much... why was he homeless? I mean, it's kind of messed up that if enough people loved him there's pages of memorials and flowers and things... why did no one reach out and help him?


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 18, 2007)

Ella said:


> One has to wonder, though...
> 
> If all those people cared for him so much... why was he homeless? I mean, it's kind of messed up that if enough people loved him there's pages of memorials and flowers and things... why did no one reach out and help him?



I would venture to guess that many, many people did try to help him.  Some people actually choose to live on the street because they are used to that type of lifestyle.  

I know of several situations when a homeless shelter/organization would try to take these people in and offer training, lifestyle classes, even a way to get a permanent shelter and/or job, only to be rebuffed.  With these certain homeless individuals who reject these services, the homeless advocates at least do go check on them to make sure that they aren't starving to death, that whatever sicknesses they have are being treated and have sufficient stuff for their basic needs to survive (coats and blankets in winter for example).  The police, more often than not, are on first name basis with them and will stop by to say hello and check on their wellbeing every now and then.

- Ceicei


----------

